# Strange Pumpkin wine idea



## Woodbee

I was just talking to a truck driver who had recently returned from somewhere in the deep south. He was sampling this old timers's shine. The old timer told him that his favorite drink was his homemade pumpkin wine. He proceeded to tell this guy about how he made it. I am wondering here if any of you folks had heard of such a thing. 
The process:
1.Take a fair size pumpkin. (What ever that means)
2. Cut off the top and clean out the seeds.
3. Fill the cavity with brown sugar or molasses.
4. replace the cap and seal it up good with wax.
5. Stick it in the barn until the outside all turns black.
6. Poke a whole in it and drain out the wine.

Really sounds interesting. This guys Mom's eyes got the size of silver dollars as he was telling this story. She said "I am going to have to plant some punkins next year." I said well in a month or two she can buy all of the punkins she can carry for a few bucks. She said "Yea I can I can." So I am going to let her experiment and I will taste her wine for a change.
Anyone heard of this?
Brad


----------



## jtstar

Sounds like something from the Hatfields and McCoy days in the south


----------



## Tom

Yea I also heard stories that you can do the same and make beer. I doubt it would come out. Think of all the mold inside and out.


----------



## Julie

you know once that starts to ferment and if it is all sealed up, won't you think this thing would explode?


----------



## pwrose

I think the skin of the pumpkin would allow it to breath it only the lid that was cut off is what is sealed back shut.
I am not sure about the turning black part seems like what pumpkin meat that was inside would have also turned black and rotted even with the alcohol in it.


----------



## Dufresne11

that sounds gross ... I know that is not the most scientific observation but it is what we were all thinking....


----------



## Julie

LOL, What PW don't you like to drink things that have turned black?


----------



## pwrose

Well, ummm, my chokecherry wine is about dark enough to call pitch black. I can't even see a light though it. So I wouldn't say that I won't dring anything that is black, but a something that was orange and is now black, proly not, na.


----------



## Runningwolf

pwrose said:


> I am not sure about the turning black part seems like what pumpkin meat that was inside would have also turned black and rotted even with the alcohol in it.


----------



## Wade E

Check this out, its for beer but dont say it cant be done!

http://www.sloshspot.com/blog/02-25-2009/How-To-Brew-Pumpkin-Beer-in-a-Pumpkin-in-20-Easy-Steps-125


----------



## Woodbee

Wade, thanks for the link on the pumpkin beer. I passed it along to a buddy and he notices that the news papers these guys are using to protect the deck has an advertisement for a car dealership just 15 miles down the road from us. Leave it to some Kansas to come up with the idea. Did you just happen upon this or do you happen to know these guys?
Brad


----------



## Wade E

It was a link froma friend in another forum.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

That is exactly the link i had been looking for earlier, Wade.

Finally broke down and got a Sam's card tonight. I could get lost in that place.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

If you shop at Sam's be sure to check the prices and not just think they will be the cheapest. 
We have a Sam's, a Walmart just across the street and a Sweetbay just down the road. Sometimes the Walmart and Sweetbay put the Sam's club to shame.
Who'd figure.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

yeah, i noticed that on a few things last night. 
Luckily between my wife's memory for prices and my propensity to break things down on a "per unit" basis, we should be able to work it out. Walmart is on the way to Sam's, so it isn't like it is out of the way. And both are within a few miles of the house.


----------

